# Piranha's dying suddenly



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

One of my p's died last week while i was away, and i've just come home to see the little one dead. The only outward sign of anything wrong on him is that his eye is bulging out.
















My dad doesn't have a clue on looking for signs of sickness so hasn't known if anything was wrong.

I have 1 p left and i dont want him to die. I will get photo's posted as soon as possible.

My eheim pump got a crack in it next to the heating element, it is less than a year old but eheim won't replace it as they think i have dropped it. They also won't phone me to discuss it. The place i bought it from are useless too. I hadn't handled the pump casing for 6 months then i noticed it was leaking. Fixed it with aquarium silicone but it's leaving the water all cloudy.


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

Right here are some pics of Horace the late Red Belly Piranha














































one of his sides looked a little swollen, and his bottom fin was a bit ragged otherwise he looked healthy.

They ate the other one when he died during the week so maybe caught something off him. Hoping the other one is gonna live, he looks a bit pale today tho


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't know what could have happened..

How long were you away for?
Maybe your water parameters got all messed up from not doing a water change? or some uneaten food?

If your Nitrates are very high that can stress out the fish alot which will make them more vulnerable to disease.

sorry your Red died, it looked pretty nice


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

test the water especially for ammonia (but also nitrite and nitrate)
could be your filter not working properly anymore and so it cannot deal with the bioload anymore


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

I was away for a week, i did a water change on thursday - about 33% (do that once a month and 20-25% every week nearly) My dad did a small change on wednesday after other p died and has added melafix everyday.

Just going to test parameters. No uneaten food in tank.

There are absolutely no signs of fungus growth on him.

He was the pick of the bunch, tame and friendly and interested in life outside the tank!

Not sure about the filter to be honest, but i have an internal filter running alongside it. I'm trying to get the filter replaced as it cost a lot of money but the company and eheim are having none of it so my fish have to suffer cos i can't afford to replace it.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

just do a 10% water change each day adding dechlorinator and a bit of salt may help also i would get hold of a filter asap are the p,s gasping at the surface?


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

No he isn't gasping at the surface. Just sitting in his corner sulking. Just doing a water change now. The parameters are all ok - no ammonia, no nitrite but nitrates are higher than normal, not much though. They have been higher before and i've had no problems.

My dad said the little one was looking really healthy and swimming about in the last few days and was up at the side of the tank watching him an hour before i noticed him dead.


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

*bump*

Any experts out there able to look at the pics to see if there is something i have missed for cause of death???????? Please. Desperate to find out what killed 2 of my boys!

Or could i post these pics somewhere else for them to see??

The other one, Kevin, is not eating but he looks full of colour and has no marks on him. Worried he dies too though


----------

